# Mac kaufen



## Azi (29. November 2005)

Also, ich habe vor, für ienen Mac zu sparen. Bin schon 3 Monate dran und hab gute 70€  . Dabei habe ich nichts ausgegeben 
Wie dem auch sei, wenn ich genügend Geld habe, wird es bestimmt schon die Intel-Powerbooks geben. Mit Sicherheit kann ich dann auch ein G4-Powerbook für weniger Geld bekommen. Ich bin aber ein Mensch, der sehr an die Zukunft denkt. Wird es dort noch genügend Unterstützung für den G4er geben? Und wird es genügend Programme für den x86er geben? Und wird Mac OS X Leopard denn auch so stabil unter dem neuen Prozessor laufen? Okay, man kann hier fast nur spekulieren, aber es würde mir sehr bei meiner Entscheidung helfen!


----------



## loetmann (30. November 2005)

Also zukunfssicher ist nichts, kamm hat man sich ein Gerät angestafft schon gibts ein neus Feature. Also Programme gibts ja genügend. 
Überlege was Du tun willst und guck was Du fiell zur Verfügung hast, aber bei Deiner Sparrate muß Du mindestens 60-80 Monate (5-6Jahre) für was vernünftiges sparen....

Ein Gruß


P.S. ich habe hier noch einen tollen Mac Performa rumstehen, dafür brauchst Du nur 0,05 Monate sparen ;-)


----------



## Azi (30. November 2005)

So, jetzt habe ich 85€. Genügend Programme gibt es, aber wird es auch genügend x86-kompatible Programme geben? Also die sogenannten 'Fat-Binaries', die auf beiden Prozesoren laufen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. November 2005)

Unter MacOS X sollte es eigentlich moeglich sein QEmu oder sowas zu nutzen.


----------



## Azi (30. November 2005)

Es geht hier ja nicht um Mac OS X Tiger oder so, sondern um die kommende Version Leopard. Die wird es ja für den PPC und den Intelprozessor geben. Werden beide ein Emulationsprogramm für das jeweilig andere dabeihaben?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. November 2005)

Mac OS fuer Intel? Ist ja interessant.
Ob da was bei ist weiss ich nicht, aber mit QEmu koennen auch anderer Architekturen emuliert werden.


----------



## Azi (30. November 2005)

Da bist du aber auf einem alten Stand  . Die Intel-Macs sollen Am 6. Juni rauskommen, ich bin mir allerdings sicher, dass früher etwas kommen wird. Wir kennen ja unseren Steve .
Also, hier ein paar Infos von Heise:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60335
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65875
Hmm, wenn beide eine Emulation vom jeweils aneren haben werden, dann werd ich mich für den Intel entscheiden.

Ach, mir fällt gerade auf, dass müsste mein 200. Post sein ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. November 2005)

Glueckwunsch.

Naja, fuer Mac interessier ich mich nicht so, daher schau ich da auch nicht immer nach Neuigkeiten.


----------



## Azi (30. November 2005)

Danke. Also, ich finde einen Mac einfach genial. Es macht einfach das, was man will. Wie es so schön heißt: "It just works" oder so ähnlich. Man muss sich nicht mit dem System auseinandersetzen oder viele Einstellungen vornehmen. Es verrichtet einfach seine Arbeit. Damit geht alles viel schneller. Hier ist noch ein Film, von dem ich begeistert bin:
http://www.apple.com/macosx/quicktours/viewall.html
Dauert etwas, aber wenn man die Zeit (ca. 1 Stunde) hat...


----------



## chrysler (4. Dezember 2005)

Die Ankündigung des Macs ist schon 7 Monate alt; IBM konnte den geforderten Chip für Mac nicht bauen, Mac ging zu Intel.
Heraus kommt Kombination aus beiden.

Ja, einen Mac kann man dir nur empfehlen; Macs sind völlig hardwareunabhängig, sehr stabil und du kannst noch Programme ausführen, die vor etwa fünfzehn Jahren erstellt wurden.


----------



## Azi (4. Dezember 2005)

chrysler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Macs sind völlig hardwareunabhängig


Cool, dann möchte ich es auf meinem Taschenrechner haben  !

Was mich beeindruckt ist, dass man ohne großem Brimborium das machen kann, was man möchte. Kaum hat man ihn (frisch gekauft) ausgepackt und eine halbe Stunde später bastelt man schon an seiner Website weiter. Ist schon alles drauf braucht man etwa 1 Minute.


----------



## Azi (30. August 2006)

So, da bin ich wieder, mit nem weissen MacBook ;-) 


```
Hardware-Übersicht:

  Computername:	MacBook
  Computermodell:	MacBook1,1
  CPU-Typ:	Intel Core Duo
  Anzahl der Kerne:	2
  CPU-Geschwindigkeit:	2 GHz
  L2-Cache (gemeinsam genutzt):	2 MB
  Speicher:	1.25 GB
  Busgeschwindigkeit:	667 MHz
  Boot-ROM-Version:	MB11.005F.B00
  Seriennummer:	4H6294S7U9E
  SMC Version:	1.4f10
  Sensor für plötzliche Bewegung:
  Status:	Aktiviert
```
Sollte für eine Übersicht ausreichen 
Hab das Ding erst eineinhalb Wochen und komm wunderbar zurecht. Echt super Teil 

Azi


----------



## NomadSoul (30. August 2006)

Was hast du letztendlich dafür bezahlt? Schon BootCamp ausprobiert?!


----------



## Azi (30. August 2006)

Hat mich 1418€ gekostet. BootCamp hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, weil ich erst abschätzen wollte, wieviel Speicherplatz ich unter OSX brauche, damit ich den Rest für Windows/Linux abgeben kann.


----------



## NomadSoul (30. August 2006)

Is ne ganze stange Geld. Naja wenn Dus denn dann probiert hast würde ich mich über ein Erfahrungsbericht freuen , denke auch über die Anschaffung eines MacBooks nach. Vermutlich noch vor Januar 2007


----------



## Azi (30. August 2006)

Ich bin mit OSX zufrieden, hab zuerst mein Gentoo vermisst, aber langsam lerne ich die Features von OSX kennen, die vor "normalen" Usern versteckt werden, damit sie nix kaputt machen. Und da ist es ein wunderbarer Ersatz für Gentoo. Wenn du nicht auf bestimmte Windowsprogramme angewiesen bist, empfehle ich dirauf jeden Fall mit OSX zu Arbeiten.

Ich sag jetzt auch mal was zur Hardware:
Man sagt immer, dass die CPU so heiss wird, dass man das Ding nicht mehr auf den Knien haben kann. Heiss wird es bei voller Auslastung, aber meiner Meinung nicht so, dass es richtig unangenehm wird.

Der Sound ist nicht so toll, selbst mit angeschlossenen Boxen kommt man ohne Engirffe ins System nur leisesn Ton hinaus.

Das Book bleibt für die weisse Farbe schön sauber, nur die glatte Oberfläche am Gehäuse lässt Fingerabdrücke erkennen. Der Bildschirm ist verdammt schwer zu reinigen.

Die eingebaute Kamera hat super Qualität, nur bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen gibt sie ein körniges Bild (aber immernoch besser als die meisten Webcams).

Der Menü-Knopf der FrontRow-Fernbedienung verschmutzt leicht.

Das Ding ist wunderbar leise, ich hör eigentlich nichts.

Das Display ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz so gut gelungen, die Farben werden verfälscht (auch, wenn mans kaum merkt), und um in den Genuss vom GlossyScreen zu kommen muss man ziemlich exakt auf den Bildschirm gucken, und das ist unmöglich, wenn man es auf dem Schoß hat. Ansonsten wird es, gerade im Dock-Bereich unten, sehr hell. Man kann ein Hellblau von einem Weiss fast nicht unterscheiden. Guckt man aber richtig drauf, ists wunderschön.

Die Spiegelung auf dem Display ist wirklich unschön. Wenn hinter dir eine Lampe ist, wird sie dich beim ganzen Arbeiten stören.

Wenn man das Netzteil dranhängt, pfeift das Gerät gaaaanz leise, Tagsüber ist es unmöglich, das zu hören. Und Nachts nur dann, wenn du dich darauf konzentrierst.

Und als Letztes: Das Aufklappen ist nicht so einfach, der Magnet ist recht stark. Wenn ichs dann mal offen habe, hängt mein Finger genau auf der iSight...

Soviel von meinem Review, klang vielleicht nicht nach einem tollen Gerät, aber ich kann versichern, dass es echt unglaublich ist.

Und, für Windows/Linux werd ich etwa 25GB abzweigen. Wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich wirklich mehrere OSe hier drauf installiere...


Azi


----------

